# Lane, Todd, and Vic are now Administrators



## Semper Fidelis

I'm pleased to announce that Lane (greenbaggins), Todd (toddpedlar), and Vic (victorbravo) have agreed to be Administrators. Thank you to all three for your friendship and willingness to help us out in the backend of the board.

The board is experiencing about 75% growth per year in Regular Members and the growth will help us manage the board better.


----------



## LadyFlynt

Congrats, gents!


----------



## Marrow Man

Yes, congrats!



As the first test of office, I'm starting a thread about headcovering KJV-only women who are attending the opening of _Watchmen_ during Lent on their way to baptize their babies in a EP church.


----------



## charliejunfan

woooooo!


----------



## Solus Christus

Congratulations!

Question: Does this mean we need to suck up to them in a different way now?


----------



## Herald

Congratulations. A wise choice of the best among us.


----------



## BobVigneault

Excellent choices all!!!!!


----------



## JBaldwin

Congrats Guys!!!


----------



## Herald

I sure hope you guys lobby President Rich for a stimulus package.


----------



## Hamalas

Congrats!


----------



## Scottish Lass

Congratulations! Is there going to be a party?


----------



## jwithnell

Um, do we need to salute or something? Seriously, congrats!


----------



## Marrow Man

Scottish Lass said:


> Congratulations! Is there going to be a party?



Let Hamalas bring the beer!


----------



## DMcFadden

Congrats to three very fine gentlemen!


----------



## turmeric




----------



## Augusta

Good choices!! Very cool.


----------



## ServantofGod

Congrats gentlemen! Have a few of these:


----------



## Nate




----------



## AThornquist

Congrats


----------



## Quickened

Thats a great choice Rich! These are great men of God and I am positive they will continue to be a great blessing to this board!

Thank you gentlemen for your continuing service here! I can say with honesty that i have been edified by your posts here!


----------



## Scott1

Congratulations, Gentlemen.

Reportedly, there are perturbations and celebrations in the heavenlies!


----------



## OPC'n

Congrats and thanks for your work...all of you!


----------



## historyb

congrats


----------



## Theognome

Great choices on all three. Bravo!

Theognome


----------



## PresbyDane

congratulations


----------



## nicnap

Congrats guys...good choice other administrators.


----------



## Grymir




----------



## a mere housewife

Congratulations! I have seen Lane's integrity and learning on his blog as well as here, and know Vic to be something like a modern Christian Renaissance Gentleman, transcending technology and time: Todd has helped to answer my questions patiently quite a few times.


----------



## Dearly Bought

Congrats! I'll add my voice to the affirmation that these are great choices!


----------



## Prufrock

Thanks for the announcement. One hearty thanks to both you new admins, and the "vets" for maintaining such a fine board.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

Congratulations!


----------



## ManleyBeasley

Congrats!


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist

Congrats gentlemen.


----------



## bookslover

Those three guys can afford that kind of bribe money in this economy?...


----------



## ww

ServantofGod said:


> Congrats gentlemen! Have a few of these:



That ain't right! Quit teasing a former PAer who now lives in the SouthWest with one of his favs! 

-----Added 3/7/2009 at 12:53:03 EST-----

All very excellent choices! As Todd mentioned in his reply to one of my posts he and I go wayyyyyyy back! I'm thinking about 12 years possibly or more. He is one of the reasons I became a Reformed Presbyterian!


----------



## Ezekiel3626

BobVigneault said:


> Excellent choices all!!!!!





a mere housewife said:


> Congratulations! I have seen Lane's integrity and learning on his blog as well as here, and know Vic to be something like a modern Christian Renaissance Gentleman, transcending technology and time: Todd has helped to answer my questions patiently quite a few times.


 Congratulations ! I look forward to being "administrated" by these gentlemen.


----------



## wfl3

Ah, great choices! 

Congratulations gentlemen!


----------



## Rich Koster

whitway said:


> ServantofGod said:
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats gentlemen! Have a few of these:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That ain't right! Quit teasing a former PAer who now lives in the SouthWest with one of his favs!
> 
> -----Added 3/7/2009 at 12:53:03 EST-----
> 
> All very excellent choices! As Todd mentioned in his reply to one of my posts he and I go wayyyyyyy back! I'm thinking about 12 years possibly or more. He is one of the reasons I became a Reformed Presbyterian!
Click to expand...


Blessings Brothers. Also, try the PORTER


----------



## LawrenceU

Congratulations, fellows.


----------



## SolaScriptura

Men, congratulations are in order. You've successfully convinced the PB powers that be that you have what it takes to be an Administrator here. Good job.


----------



## VictorBravo

Too many people to thank! 

But thanks to all anyway. 

I'm happy to have been asked to help run this board, and am humbled at being associated with such fine men.


----------



## toddpedlar

victorbravo said:


> Too many people to thank!
> 
> But thanks to all anyway.
> 
> I'm happy to have been asked to help run this board, and am humbled at being associated with such fine men.



As am I. This is an opportunity I don't deserve, but will aim to do my utmost to serve the Lord in this new role. It is a weighty honor indeed.


----------



## greenbaggins

Dittos to Todd and Vic.


----------

